# Spamassassin als Empfaenger ausfuehren

## Kleinrechner

Hi,

wie z.B. hier beschrieben, habe ich die Einstellunge und Daten von Spamassassin in eine MySQL-Datenbank ausgelagert. Um benutzerdefinierte Spam-Regeln und -White/Black-Listes hinterlegen zu koennen. Das funktioniert auch bereits soweit.

Wie kann ich jetzt dem SMTP (also Exim4 oder Postfix+Amavis) mitteilein, das er beim Aufruf von Spamassassin den Konto-Namen des Benutzers, an den die Mail verschickt wird, uebermittelt?

Ueber den Parameter "-u" kann man Spamassassin den Benutzer mitteilen, der benutz werden soll, aber wie sag ich jetzt dem SMTP, dass er SpamAssassin mit diesem Parameter aufrufen soll?

Vielen Dank[/url]

cu

  Christian

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Rufst du spamasassin direkt aus Exim auf oder ist da noch sowas wie MailScanner dazwischen?

Ohne den User klappt es schon? 

Wie sind deine Mailadressen aufgebaut? Wo verwaltest du die? Ldap?

Sebastian

----------

## Kleinrechner

Hi,

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Rufst du spamasassin direkt aus Exim auf oder ist da noch sowas wie MailScanner dazwischen?

 

Bei Exim4 rufe ich SpamAssassin direkt auf, bei PostFix wird SpamAssassin ueber Amavis aufgerufen.

(Mein Produktiv-System ist Exim4, mein Testsystem im Moment Amavis.)

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Ohne den User klappt es schon? 

 

Ja, im normalen Ausfuehrungs-Modus (also ohne explizite Angabe eines Benutzers), funktioniert alles wunderbar.

 *Hollowman wrote:*   

> Wie sind deine Mailadressen aufgebaut? Wo verwaltest du die? Ldap?

 

Die Domainen der Mailadressen, die Konten und Aliase werden alle in einer MySQL-Datenbank verwaltet.

Das funktioniert auch alles super, das einzige, was mir fehlt, ist der Aufruf von SpamAssassin.

cu

 Christian

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Ich kenn Spamassassin nur mit MailScanner, deshalb weiß ich nicht genau ob das so geht.

Guck mal ob du in exim an Spamassassin irgentwelche Optionen übergeben kannst. Wenn ja dann musst du dir nur deinen Usernamen in exim raus ziehen und den dann an spamassassin übergeben. Das wäre der Weg den ich probieren würde.

Sebastian

----------

